# Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Bootsführerschein jetzt online machen



## Anglerboard-Team (10. März 2006)

> *Bootsführerschein ONLINE (Theorie) ab sofort möglich ! *
> Seit Anfang Februar 2006 ist es möglich die Bootsführerscheine
> (Binnen u. See) online (ohne Zeitdruck und von zu Hause aus) zu absolvieren...
> Mehr Infos???
> ...


Hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## HD4ever (10. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Bootsführerschein jetzt online machen*

hört sich gar nicht so schlecht an !!!!  :m
muß ich mir wirklich mal näher überlegen !
Mein Problem ist halt immer das ich abends schlecht Zeit habe für die Theoriestunden .... 
hab mich mal für den kostenfreien Schnupperkurs angemeldet. 
mal sehen wie der ist ....


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Bootsführerschein jetzt online machen*

finde ich gut .. dann hätte man ja ne sinnvolle Beschäftigung am PC, solange man im Board ist ...


----------



## käptn iglo (11. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Bootsführerschein jetzt online machen*

das stellt doch den bootsführerschein als das dahin was es ist , ein mittel papier und geld und zeit zu verbraten weil in dl alles aufgeschrieben protokolliert nachvollzogen geprüft gegengeprüft und nochmal aufgeschrieben werden muss.#q

will dann meinen jagd, piloten, motorad, baumaschinen, fischereischein B, fallschirm, segler, waffenbesitz alles was an scheinen geht online machen.

und wenn ich das nächste mal auf nen see paddle haut mich ein bootsfahrer um weil vergessen wurde ihm zu sagen das an bord keine tastatur und keine maus zum steuern da ist und die pause und escape taste ist auch nicht da.


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Bootsführerschein jetzt online machen*

Moin Moin ,
@HD4ever
vertell mal wie es war . Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken so was zu machen .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## vierkant (2. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Bootsführerschein jetzt online machen*

Moin Moin!

Also ich halte das ganze für eine nicht so gute Idee.

Ich selbst bin Lehrer und Prüfer für den Fischereischein, und bin der Meinung, dass ein Lehrgang NOT TUT. Okay, wenn jemand mal einen Unterricht nicht mitmachen kann, das ist eine Sache, aber den Kappes komplett auswendig lernen, dass kann es nicht sein.

Das Lernen durch einen erfahrenen Skipper, der das eine oder andere an Erfahrung oder von mir aus auch Seemannsgarn erzählt, ist Pflicht.

Ich könnte mir dann auch vorstellen, das der Fischereischein Online zu machen geht ... Ups, da ist ja NUR Theorie ... dann sieht man den Gegenüber ja gar nicht mehr ....

Also, ich habe den Sportboot-Führerschein vor 20 Jahren gemacht, und das war damals sehr Lehrreich.



Liebe Grüße und Petri Heil, Vierkant   |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Bootsführerschein jetzt online machen*

Auch ich habe vor über 20 Jahren meine Scheine gemacht.

Die Theorie hätte ich damals (ging aber eben nicht) auch locker alleine (bzw. online, gabs aber eben damals auch noch nicht ) schaffen können - genauso wie beim Fischereischein, Autoführerschein, Motorrad etc..

ABER:
Ohne eine vernünftige Praxisausbildung wäre natürlich kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen.

Wer zeitlich eingeschränkt ist und/oder gut "lernt", für den ist das sicher eine preiswerte und akzeptable Möglichkeit sich auf die Theorieprüfung vorzubereiten.


----------



## HeinzJuergen (2. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Bootsführerschein jetzt online machen*

Also ich halte nix davon!
Es bleibt alles besser sitzen, wenn man es in der Gruppe macht.
Wenn Einzelheiten erklärt und verstanden werden.
Wenn Fragen sachkundig beantwortet werden.
Wenn mit dem Besteck die Navigation durchgegangen wird und man
nicht alleine versucht hinter die ganze Kursdreieckverschieberei zu kommen.
Man kann natürlich die Fragen auswendig lernen und bei der Prüfung abrufen.
Aber ich bezweifle, daß man die Materie dann richtig verinnerlicht hat.
Ahoi
Heinz JÜrgen


----------



## skipper-neumann (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Bootsführerschein jetzt online machen*

Der Online-Bootsführerschein hat wie alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. Der Vorteil liegt darin, daß man lernen kann wenn man will und Zeit hat. Die Technik macht es möglich, alles so zu erklären wie wenn ich vor meinen Kursteilnehmern stehe. Feste Zeiten zum lernen gibt es nicht; man muß das Zuhause nicht verlassen und kann in gemütlicher und gewohnter Umgebung 
lernen. Nachteile ? Naja...es fehlt der Nachbar am Tisch zum plaudern zwischendurch...wie auch zum abschauen...#6 

Gruß 
Skipper-Neumann


----------



## HD4ever (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Bootsführerschein jetzt online machen*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> @HD4ever
> vertell mal wie es war . Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken so was zu machen .


 
doch nicht auf diese Art ....
noch inner Sportbootschule ! :m 
preislich ist das wirklich kaum ein Unterschied - meine Sportbootschule wohl sogar noch günstiger - ist halt nur der Zeitfaktor ....


----------



## skipper-neumann (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Bootsführerschein jetzt online machen*

Genau ! Der Zeitfaktor ist hier in erster Linie der Punkt. Der Kostenfakter ist nicht wesentlich sondern die Tatsache, daß man frei entscheiden kann wann und wo man lernen möchte. dies kommt den Menschen entgegen, die eh mit der Zeit knapp bessen sind und sich aus unterschiedlichen Gründen an keinen festen Zeitplan halten können. 
Dieser Service hat auch seinen Preis und ist nicht unbedingt günstiger als die sogenannten normalen Kurse

skipper-neumann


----------



## Quappenqualle (5. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Bootsführerschein jetzt online machen*

Also ich hab mich entschieden, den See-Schein online zu machen und bin bis jetzt ganz zufrieden. Der grösste Vorteil ist wirklich, dass ich zuhause lernen kann. Fragen und Probleme werden dann in der nächsten Onlinestunde beantwortet und geklärt.
Und zum Thema Normalkurs habe ich auch so meine Einstellung. Also ich habe vor zwei Jahren meinen Binnenschein über eine Bootschule gemacht und mein einziger Eindruck im Nachhinein ist, dass es da, zumindest zum großen Teil nur ums Kohle machen ging! Wenn ich an meine Praxisstunden denke, die künstlich in die Länge gezogen wurden, die Knotenschule, die so durchgeführt wurde, dass ich vor vier Wochen sogar den Palstek vergessen hatte...|gr: !
Also da kanns ja online nicht viel schlechter werden..  Aber übrigens, bis jetzt habe ich den Stoff dank der komfortablen Software sehr gut lernen können. Und Praxis machen wir natürlich auch, ich werde einfach vor der Prüfung (kann man ja in ganz Deutschland ablegen) einen Tag eher zur Praxis fahren...

Wir werden sehen, und ich werde euch das Ergebnis beichten, so oder so...|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Bootsführerschein jetzt online machen*



> Wir werden sehen, und ich werde euch das Ergebnis beichten, so oder so...


Da bin ich dann mal gespannt))


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Bootsführerschein jetzt online machen*

Was ist eigentlich daraus geworden? #c 
Der Online-Krs würde mich interessieren, aber ich bekomme seit Wochen keinen Kontakt mehr über den Werbelink hier im Board. #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Bootsführerschein jetzt online machen*

Da scheints eingie "betirebsinterne" Schwierigkeiten zu geben (Trennung), so dass noch nicht klar ist wie das weitergeht, wenn meine Infos stimmen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Bootsführerschein jetzt online machen*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort #h 

Tja schade ... wäre für mich eine sinnvolle Möglichkeit gewesen, wenn ich meinen Terminplan zurück und vorwärts ansehe, wohl auch die einzige


----------



## Roberto Taxi (26. August 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Bootsführerschein jetzt online machen*

Petri Gibt es was neues vom Boofsführerschein online..... machen


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Bootsführerschein jetzt online machen*

Bei mir kam nix Neues rein.


----------

